# BuyVM Review - First Impressions



## OSTKCabal (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes, I just like to have a random extra VPS sitting around. Since I've never tried their VPS hosting before (but have purchased from BuyShared), BuyVM was my choice this time around. Before anybody asks, I am perfectly confident in the abilities, speed, and reliability of our own VPS services but I don't like to waste space on our public nodes on a low-priority, low-usage VPS.

I ordered the 512MB OpenVZ plan in the New Jersey location, for the small price of $5.95 per month. Because of their pro-rata billing, I was charged just $2.96.

Ordering was easy enough, no problems at all. From the time of ordering, the VPS was set up in 14 minutes. Not the instant gratification I see from DigitalOcean or RamNode, but I also appreciate a business that reviews their orders, so this is completely acceptable.

Set my root password in Stallion, which by the way, is an awesome control panel. It's refreshing to see something custom and different. Stallion has all the features you'd ever need to competently run and manage your VPS.

A quick run of cat /proc/cpuinfo/ told me I'm on an E5-2630L running at 2.00GHz... which is what they advertise, no surprises there.

I ran a total of 4 dd I/O speed tests. The average was 537MB/s, the lowest being 528MB/s and highest being 557MB/s. Glad to see some level of consistency.

I ran another 4 network tests using wget and CacheFly's 100MB test file. The average was 70.7MB/s, with the lowest being 51.6MB/s and the highest being 81.3MB/s.

As of right now, I don't have anything running on the VPS but I will be putting content on it soon enough. So far, I'm nothing short of impressed and am able to hold BuyVM in high regards. Good job, guys!

Wyatt T


----------

